

Ask HN: Is there a list of incubators? - togasystems

Just wondering if anybody has compiled a list of startup incubators?
======
mindcrime
Launchbox Digital - RTP (North Carolina)

<http://www.launchboxdigital.com/>

Also, see <http://blog.shedd.us/321987608/>

------
sachitgupta
Two posts I found through googling:

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/guide_to_seed_fund_incu...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/guide_to_seed_fund_incubators.php)

[http://kaljundi.com/2010/02/19/upcoming-startup-incubator-
de...](http://kaljundi.com/2010/02/19/upcoming-startup-incubator-deadlines/)

------
togasystems
So far, I know of

YCombinator - San Fran TechStars - Boston, Boulder, NYC and Seattle Bootup
Labs (Dead) - Vancouver

